# Keyless entry chirp



## deeohgee81 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all,
I have a 2008 Nissan Rogue SL, and i have had a problem for 2 years, and just now got to ask about it.

When new, the car used to have 2 distinct noises when being locked.
1) If locked using the key FOB, it beeped twice
2) If locked using the keyless button on the handle, it used to chirp (when locked and unlocked).

I noticed one day #2 above was very dim...the next day the sound was gone (#1 is still working). It has not come back since. I miss it and want it back.

Does anyone know where the chirp noise comes from? I would like to find the wiring or "horn" that makes the noise so i can diagnose it.

Better yet, have any of you had the issue and fixed it?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

